

Do the Simplest, "Dumbest" Possible Thing that Will Work - Inspired by Flickr - clintavo
http://faso.com/code618/34151/do-the-simplest-dumbest-possible-thing-that-will-work-inspired-by-flickr

======
zippykid
KISS, or KID, in the end, what this really means is, don't try and over
architect something for the right way of doing things..

I've recently made the switch from being a high paid consultant, to
entrepreneur, and I'm doing the same things..I got paid to come in and fix in
my past career. First, get shit to work, then worry about optimizing it.
Having the best deployment framework in place, is great, only if you have
customers that need deployment.

------
Broomstix
Seems like this might follow along with the KISS train of thought...some of
the most beautiful things in life are not that complicated.

